# 2017+ front grill



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

goodluck! lol


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Hopefully this helps abit or to give you an idea


----------



## brittbritt9904 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you!!!! I was finally about to complete my project!!!


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Ayy, I know it's an old thread but I just did a lower grille replacement on my 2017 Cruze and did a plate relocate using the front tow eye mount. Getting the bumper off was some work, but worth it IMO.


----------

